# Наше творчество > Проза >  У ведущего тоже есть... ЖИЗНЬ!

## Окрыленная

Среди нас много талантливых мастеров.. но у каждого есть Жизнь.. со своими горестями и бедами.. радостями и счастьем.. об этом мы пишем..Вот и мой.. самый любимый рассказ..
*Фёдор и Матрёна*
Они познакомились в далекие 50-е, в цветущем поселке сальских степей. Два совершенно разных по духу человека.. Федор - бывший морской разведчик, служивший на Каспийском флоте в послевоенные годы…Романтик, с закаленным характером, проницательным и чутким клубком в огромном сердце…Навеки помнящий вкус и запах моря.. Опытная морская душа в непростой жизни.. Матрёна, некрасовская Тимофеевна, молдавских кровей, с роскошной косой до пояса, голубыми, пронизывающими глазами, с детства познавшая горькую каплю жизни… Рожденная в полночь 31 декабря, она никогда не видела своей матери, молодой, наивной учительницы Евдокии, умершей во время родов…Отца она любила с неистовым сумасшествием , но очень редко видела из-за его занятности… Он был директором гимназии, учителем от Бога, уважаемым в округе человеком.. Кто знал, что «языки» людские, погубят его жизнь.. В 1947 году его арестуют за «вкусную, сталинскую колбасу»… Фраза, ставшая вечным шрамом, в судьбе Матрены, так и не увидевшую отца больше в живых никогда…Воспитанием девочки занялась бабушка Марфа, пушкинская Арина Родионовна.. Малограмотная женщина, посвятившая себя внучке… 
Любовь вспыхнула внезапно и стала вечной для них… Мила, так ласково называли ее в округе, работала фельдшером в только что открывшемся сельскохозяйственном техникуме…Фёдор после службы в армии поступил на механика.. Сколько судеб, молодых жизней прошло через Матренины руки.. Сейчас ей 79 лет, Фёдору 84… Мои два ангела, два вымученных жизнью сердца, не дающие мне покоя… Время, как след от бесконечных тонких паутинок, оставило на их лицах глубокие морщинки, которые я ласково называю - мудринками… Я-то как никто другой знаю, что их сердца не имеет морщин…. Только глубокие шрамы от прожитой жизни… Это невыносимое рабство у старости…Это заслуженный покой двух половинок…Смотрю на них и удивляюсь, где же берут они силы? 


Дед никогда не сидит на месте.. Для него труд  - каждодневная молитва… Тусклые, почти прозрачные глаза, руки, изрезанные временем и работой.. Вечная бессонница стала насилием ночи….Сколько в нем, почти слепом,  жалости, заботы, неуемной энергии…Кажется, что пока не пройдена вся жизнь, не израсходован весь лимит, и в песочных часах его судьбы не просыпался весь песок, его не остановить… Дед худ и слаб, из стороны в сторону, как в морской качке, его бросает при ходьбе…Тело старое, но только не глаза… точно хемингуейвский Старик… «Всё у него старое, кроме глаз, а глаза были цветом похожи на море, веселые глаза человека, который не сдается…»Но мой старик идет, весело встречает своих собак Пирата и Билла(названного в честь бывшего американского президента), кормит кур, рвет траву уткам, на коленях рыхлит землю, рассаживая по весне хрупкую рассаду, выращенную на подоконнике, варит бабушке кашу дрожащими руками, поправляет подушку, сбившуюся из-под ее головы и шутит:
- Мать, прорвемся!-  ласково журит он лежачую бабушку. Еще не такие времена живали…

Бабушка улыбнется краешком рта и снова впадет а сон…Она уже редко встает с постели, в ее голосе я часто читаю отрешенность и нежелание бороться… Я каждый день стараюсь шутить с ней, некогда веселой и жизнерадостной бабулькой…Спорить с ее памятью, уходящей на покой...В ней мало чувств, больше сочувствия…Жалости, смирения…Она живет в своем мире, в мире, из которого никто не сможет ее изгнать… В единственном рае, которым она дышит… В Воспоминаниях.. Этом богатстве старости.. Немые аккорды памяти звучат в её душе волшебной, исцеляющей музыкой…Это такое молчание.. Внутренний разговор…Смотрю на нее и не могу оторваться от того излучаемого ею светом, который исходит из глубин …Обаяние старости… Оно необъяснимо… Кто сказал, что старость это закат жизни? Это не слабость, а яркая вспышка жизни, ее вершина, свобода и спокойная мудрость…Вспышка.. Это свет от общения с нами, хоть и на расстоянии… Немая беседа огромного сердца с молодостью - внуками(их у нее 4), правнуками с старинными именами …Игнатий.. Варвара.. Эвелина И Анастасия.Она продолжает жить ради нас, наших детей… Бог согревает свои руки у ее большого сердца… Я за тысячи километров чувствую ее бесконечные молитвы…
А какие у деда с бабой теплые отношения…Бабушка называет его «мой министр финансов», а дедушка ласково « мой президент».. Я тихо плачу, глотая слезы, когда слушаю песню И. Саруханова «Дорогие мои, старики!», когда вижу одиноких и холодных старичков, отданных в дома престарелых, Я не прощаю тех, кто осмелился обидеть стариков, унизить их обидным словом, кто испытывает брезгливость прижать их к своему телу… Я замечаю всё: как отцу тяжело общаться с глухим дедом, как невестка прикрывает нос, входя в комнату к бабе, как соцработники моют руки после дежурного обхода.. Я не могу простить всем этой тихой ненависти…Не могу потому, что, когда моему сыну требовались деньги на лечение, дед продал свои медали, а баба - золотые украшения, бережно хранившиеся в пыльной шкатулке… Я не могу простить своего двоюродного брата, которого воспитала бабушка, после развода родителей… Не могу простить, что звонит он раз в месяц, что когда приезжает, протягивает ухоженные руки, дабы взять небольшой куш…
Я прошу каждый раз у Бога простить меня и их… Простить за такую вот старость… Бегу к ним через весь город, оставив сына на полчаса… Бегу, чтобы купить бабушке любимую бутылочку «Жигулевского», которое врачи ей запретили еще 15 лет назад из-за болезни…Или банку никудышной тушенки, чтобы моя бабулька, лихорадочно макала хлеб в жирную жижу, как в тяжелые 50-е…
Я замечаю всё, как Матрена становится иногда Матильдой( по паспорту), красит ярко-красной помадой сухие губы, когда на больных, трясущихся ногах, бредет в ванну, чтобы почувствовать свежесть воды, как она заботливо кладет деду в борщ сметаны…Я замечаю всё… Как Фёдор листает пыльные, пожелтевшие страницы фотоальбомов, где хранит многочисленные грамоты, как бережно складывает, выравнивая крупные купюры, в льняные мешочки: один-  для «черного дня», а другой-  «на операцию правнука», как он перечитывает по несколько раз в день давно написанное завещание, как по-детски хочет удивить избалованных правнуков сосательными конфетами, как каждый день непослушными руками бреется и освежается неизменным «Шипром».. 

Я обожаю его руки, пахнувшие свежей травой, его прищур… Может для кого-то, старец Гомер не был эталоном красоты, но очевидно и то, что его слепота не вызывала отторжения и негодования, скорее подчеркивала его мудрость и внутреннюю сосредоточенность.. Вот и называю я деда моим Гомером, он же себя кличет Федором Кутузовым из-за полной слепоты правого глаза…Я шучу с ним и говорю, что великий Демокрит вряд ли пошел на то, чтобы ослепить себя ради большей сосредоточенности мышления и независимости познания от случайных впечатлений, если бы считал ослабление зрения некой неполноценностью…
Ветхий Завет трактует долголетие как дар Божий, как проявление Высшей милости…Восточная мудрость гласит: « Мы спим всю жизнь и просыпаемся только перед смертью».. Просыпаемся зачем? Одни, чтобы порадоваться за себя, а другие, чтобы осознать, что так и не смогли или не успели, а третьи, чтобы жить ради других…Фёдор м Матрена корона надо мною, смиренный пластырь на моих душевных ранах.. Они счастливы сознанием собственной нужности..

После развода с мужем, бабушка, сквозь слезы сказала, что не умрет до тех пор, пока не увидит мое счастье…Может быть, поэтому я суеверно не говорю ей о своей личной жизни…
Прошу вас, не принимайте старость как наказание… Это благословение…Не полупустой стакан неполноценной жизни, который многие отпихивает от себя, будто отраву…Воспринимайте как бокал с драгоценным, выдержанным, проверенным временем вином, каждый глоток которого гарантирует радость и умиротворение.. Старость это победа, дар небес.. Уважайте старость ведь это - ваше будущее!

----------


## Комик

Ириша. Я маму свою сразу вспомнил. Часто песню свою любимую слушаю. Мама- Олег Митяев её поет.
А сегодня утром звонил ей в деревню, завтра снова позвоню, уже с Пасхой буду поздравлять

----------


## Alenajazz

> Олег Митяев её поет.


Я почему-то плачу всегда от этой песни... даже просто от стихов этой песни...

----------


## Комик

*Alenajazz*, 
Да. У Митяева все песни особенные.
Мама, вне конкуренции, особенно для меня.
Мой маме уже много лет и слова некоторые про хлеб с песком и пирог, ну очень ко мне подходят.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мой маме уже много лет


И моей...
И живёт она очень далеко от меня... Я - на Юге России, она - в районе Крайнего Севера.

----------


## Окрыленная

пасибо всем.. кто проникся моим рассказом.. У меня несколько рассказов.. называю их мотивационные.. буду рада, если вам понравится..
*ФИЗИКА И ЛИРИКА*

Я люблю видеть многое в малом, сложное в простом.. Вот обычный стакан стал для меня поводом задуматься и покопаться в себе…У моей любимой бабушки есть старый сервант, где хранится посуда: хрусталь, фарфор, фаянс, радужно-карнавальное стекло…Всё подаренное ей выставлено в этот стеклянный шкаф-хранилище памяти и праздника. На пыльных полках всё носит отпечаток времени.. Я в детстве любила переставлять посуду, намывать до блеска в пенной воде, скрупулезно натирать.. Это был своеобразный ритуал перед большим праздником…. Очищение перед чем-то ярким, будоражащим…Сейчас я смотрю на стекло с разнообразными узорами, цветами, лепестками, буквами и думаю, что такие украшения как бижутерия, призвана создавать благоприятное впечатление, заставлять любить и ненавидеть… Закон восприятия… За¬кон вы¬де¬ле¬ния из об¬ще¬го и похожего. Ведь издавна луч¬ше за¬по¬ми¬на¬ет¬ся тот, кто не бо¬ит¬ся про¬яв¬лять свою ин¬ди¬ви¬ду¬аль¬ность, вы¬ска¬зы¬вать соб¬ст¬вен¬ную точ¬ку зре¬ния…. Рядом на полке-памяти стоят бокалы, тарелки, вазы. Миниатюрные рюмочки…Парад памяти: встреч и расставаний.. Все они разные, но у каждого своя история.. Хрустальные - светящиеся и изысканные, хрупкие и ранимые, немного капризные, но жизнерадостные и всегда гостеприимны.. Стеклянные – надежные и незаменимые, ностальгией окутанные как паутиной… В дальнем углу стоит одинокая железная кружка – простая и бесчувственная, немного эгоистичная, но такая любимая моим дедом… В темной тумбочке бабушка хранит пластмассовые стаканчики – легкие, скромные, иногда бездушные и забвенные…В каждом доме они есть…Стопкой-небоскребом сложенные в холодном чулане-памяти…У бабушки нет дорогого стекла…Не знаю почему…Может потому, что привыкла, наверное, моя современная Коробочка к простоте и скромности…
Я беру красивый хрустальный бокал с пыльной полки и, смотря в его глубину, читаю по глазам его характер.. Налив в него холодного, пенящегося шампанского, я на миг застываю… Я всегда наливаю полный бокал, до самых краев, до глубины своего естества… Я люблю, чтобы всё в жизни было через край… Шампанское, так, чтоб рекой, веселье, так, чтоб до утра, любовь так до полного изнеможения… Капельки-пузырьки аристократично заигрывают со мной, кокетливо так и игриво.. Вечная игра флирта и утонченности…Шипящего восторга и ощущения праздника.. . Мой бокал всегда переполнен, кто-то всегда галантно дольет в мой немного опустевший бокал. Можно было конечно наполнить его другим напитком или просто водой.. Коньяком - сплавом сдержанности и эгоизма, некой циничности и сладострастия…Можно теплым молоком – уютной сказкой из детства.. Но тогда нужно было взять не бокал, а что-то другое…Всё зависит от настроения, состояния тела и души, от эмоций, наполняющих сердце… Я люблю пить шампанское залпом, аристократично обжигая горло… Я и жизнь пью одним сплошным залпом, наверное потому, что не могу до конца поверить, что всех богатств-сокровищ мне не познать, не освоить, не почувствовать.. Кто-то любит пить маленькими глотками, а я одним душевным выстрелом…Отчаянно...Задумывались ли вы, когда стакан полон, когда содержимое льется почти через край? Когда испытываешь сильную жажду.. Удивляюсь мудрости восточных людей…Тем СИЛЬНЕЕ ЖАЖДЕШЬ ВЛАГИ, ЧЕМ НЕИСТОВЕЕ ПЬЕШЬ.. Это точно про меня… Щедрость души, милосердие, сострадание как дозатор в жизни…Капелька за капелькой…Когда еще он полон? Когда в него вливают другую жидкость-чувство, когда бокал наполняется дрожащими объятиями, лунными ночами, страстными признаниями…Чаще всего в моем бокале всё льется через край, заливая другие бокалы,поверхности…Наводнение…Водопад…Цунами…Это всё из моей жизни…
Особенно люблю я, когда при звоне бокалов, переливается шампанское ко мне…Это может быть капельки дружелюбия, а может быть волна любви…И тут я не брезгую, когда в мой бокал попадает другой напиток, коньяк, водка и даже пиво…Я выпью всё до дна и щедро улыбнусь…Это теплота сердец навсегда созвучна с моей душой…Ничего, что в моей раздольности чаще переливаются простые напитки, иногда грубоватые и наглые, иногда напористые и жестокие…Редко я выпиваю до дна жизнь с благородным и сдержанным коньяком, или щедрым и изысканным мартини…Это всё пустяки… Больно, когда мой бокал переливается через край, когда попадают в него всякие камешки, мусор…Оскорбления, гнев, брань, несправедливые обвинения, лесть…Часто из-за всплеска брошенного слова бокал мой трескается или разбивается на мелкие осколки…А может кто-то заденет рукой-мечом нечаянно мой сосуд словом-змеей, а чаще в гневе опрокинет яростно мою душу, а еще и растопчет неистово насмехаясь над моими осколками-слезами.. Лучше разбейте, чем оставьте трещину-шрам…Лучше окончательный ужас, чем ужас бес конца…Шрамы остаются навсегда и меня они не смогут украсить… А смертельным для меня станет, когда меня возьмут в руки, крепко сожмут и в порыве гнева-огня бросят об стенку-безысходность.. Это безнадежность...Знайте, что на полу сверкают осколки-ножи, которые могут поранить вас, а шампанское станет липнуть к вашим ногам, призывая к совести, звон же будет стоять в ушах до конца дней своим протяжным стоном…Но это не мой плач, это протяжный вой вашей совести…. Перед тем, как меня разбить вдребезги, я успею сказать любимую фразу-печать…
«Многие через всю жизнь проносят чашу, наполненную любовью к людям, так и не расплескав ни капли..» У каждого из вас есть такой сервант в душе…С пыльными полками, помутневшими рюмками-ошибками, может и есть дорогие сервизы-учителеля и покровители…Я знаю, что в моей жизни-одиссее всегда найдутся те, кто соберет те осколки и спрячет возле сердца… И не важно кто это будет - кружка горячего, бодрящего кофе с молоком утром или лодочка с запотевшим мартини майским вечером, а может гигантская кружка холодного пенящегося пива в жаркой баньке или крынка теплого молока с пенкой…Важно не то, из чего сделан сосуд-человек и даже не то, чем он наполнен… А то, чтобы несмотря ни на что, сосуд не становился грязным….
ПУСТЬ ШАМПАНСКОЕ ЛЬЕТСЯ РЕКОЙ!………….

----------

Иньчик (27.08.2018)

----------


## Комик

Пиши Иришка, ты молодец! А шампанское, я тоже люблю. с фруктами, хотя говорят, что с ними нельзя, а мне нравится. Шампанское, фрукты и шоколад или мороженое с фруктами (или клубникой, земляникой, малиной) и шампанское.
Завтра свой сервант в деревне буду протирать....

----------


## Комик

Привет Иришка!!!
Вчера, по приезду в деревню после долгой зимы, открыв свой шкаф-сервант, снова вспомнил твой короткий рассказ. Знаешь, так приятно открыть двери дома и вдохнуть тот родной воздух, которого ждал всю зиму. Вскипятив в чайнике воду и замесив глину, чтобы замазать трещины на видавшей виды печке, распахнуть окна и наслаждаться весенним солнцем. Разведя огонь и нагрев ведро воды, под треск поленьев протирать ту нехитрую деревенскую посуду. Что собственно вчера и было.
А потом помыл полы, нажарил картошки и пригласил в гости соседку. Бабушку, которая, не смотря на свои 82 года, все еще сама колет дрова и носит воду.
Налил в маленькие рюмки самогон, настоянный на 6 травах, и дерябнули мы с ней сначала по 25 грамм за Пасху, потом по 25 за встречу, и еще по 25, за здоровье. Потому, как прошла еще одна зима, а мы снова встретились, а это значит, жизнь продолжается.
Поговорили про житье-бытье и пошли каждый заниматься своим делом. Она укладывать свои дрова, а я, взяв в руки пилу и секатор, пошел резать ветки яблоней и вишен, причиняя им нестерпимую боль, но зная, что потом они меня вдвойне за эту боль, отблагодарят своими плодами. Потому, что эту боль, нужно пережить, и потом станет намного легче.
Я вновь поехал в деревню, а ты пиши, в твоих рассказах жизнь и мне они интересны.

----------


## Окрыленная

*Разноцветные носочки*

Пару месяцев назад я приобрела себе …носочки.. Прямо скажу, веселенькие, пестрые, радужные… Купила их в одном магазине на окраине города.. Увидела и влюбилась в них.. что-то подтолкнуло меня, взрослую женщину, мать, купить эти разноцветные носочки. Вроде и для веселья не было особого повода, сын замер в развитии, личная жизнь оставляет желать лучшего, с родителями постоянные недомолвки, потухшее вдохновение. Короче, факел жизни перегорел. А тут дернула как от электрошока, дай, думаю, куплю эти «позитивные» носочки.
Пришла домой, рассмотрела их, улыбнулась их веселому настроению… Мама покрутила пальцем, отец посоветовал подружиться с головой и проконсультироваться с психологом на предмет «впадения в детство», малыш мой радостно схватил их и потянул в рот…
Ночью мне приснился удивительный сон…Я попала на текстильную фабрику по вязке носков…Огромное помещение, разделенное на множество блоков…Этакая сказочная мастерская… И люди вокруг похожи на милых гномов с такими светлыми, голубыми глазами…Я подслушала невольно их тихие песни…В цеху по переработке сырья..
- Берем немного доброты, потом душевной теплоты – весело пели гномы, быстро, почти механически, перебирая и сортируя сырье для изготовления носков. 
- Если предварительно не отчистить сырье от мусора, пыли, и всяких инородных наслоений, принесённых с улицы...Толку никакого не будет. Так и в жизни.. – рассуждал мудрый гном.
- А что уж говорить о людях? – усмехнулся незлобно другой. – Люди хотят найти свою любовь, не прибрав себя от уличной пыли и мусора. И чего же они хотят после этого найти? И о какой прочности отношений мечтают, когда на них толстым слоем лежит пыль и грязь.. Обида..Гордость, Груз прошлого..
По всему цеху летали огромные разноцветные бабочки, шелестя своими тонкими крылышками.. Всюду были расставлены контейнеры с сырьем…О, Боже, какие красивые названия у железных ёмкостей.. Душевная теплота.. Память сердца…Блаженство тела… Чистое сердце… Тихая мудрость… За перегородкой стояли черные контейнеры, обтянутые бесконечной паутиной, покрытые слоем пыли, грязи, мусора.. И названия сцепляли мое сердца от холода…Боль разлуки…Буря страстей…Безумие души…Оскорбленная гордость.. Стоны печали…Контраст пугал и отталкивал..
- И без печали нам не обойтись, добавим гордости, разлуки слизь…
- Еще добавим горечь расставанья, душевную тоску , пустые обещания. Побольше слез, немножечко отчаянья и бесконечно много ожидания.. – Казалось, что гномы испытывают такой восторженный порыв, перебирая это необычное сырье…На больших телегах оно увозилось в другой цех, где сидели пряхи, которые вручную вязали носки..
- Берем клубок волшебный, потянем за ниточку, наберём петельки — и будет Вам пара носочков.- живо, весело смеясь, говорил добрый старый гном… Я посмотрела вокруг.. Все работники были побеленные сединами, добрые старички и милые старушки…
- Вот ниточка красная – это страсть, влечение, вот ниточка синяя – разлука, равнодушие, скука, а вот и желтая рядышком – ревность, страдания, гордость…Вот вяжется носочек, петелька за петелькой… Так и в жизни.. Любви в человеке всегда бесконечно много! Поэтому вернее говорить – любовь не приходит, а открывается. Любовные отношения открывают какую-то грань любви, ниточку, поднимают Вас на её новую высоту, приближают нас к новой встрече. Человек не должен быть однолюбом! Каждый партнер должен чему-то научить, что-то раскрыть в себе…Таким образом, человек приходит к своей половинке подготовленным, закаленным.. 
Я невольно заметила, что гном вяжет только одну пару носок, потом они складывают их вместе…
- Так, один носочек мы связали.. Так и в жизни. Вот люди ищут вторую половинку, скажем, парный носок! Для того, чтобы найти второй носок, нужно знать самую главную вещь! Нужно знать, как выглядит первый носок! - Жизнерадостно произнесла краснощекая милашка
- И, по возможности, держать его в руках, сравнивая с образцом попадающиеся на пути поиска находки. Трудно, трудно найти парный носок, не зная, как выглядит первый! Я боюсь даже, что — невозможно! – сказал другой гном и схватил за руку краснощекую напарницу.
…И закружились они вместе с другими мастерами в веселом ритме какого-то непонятного, зажигательного танца… Что это за Танец?
Ответом на него стала песенка гномов:
- Если хочешь быть счастливым и найти чтоб половину!
Нужно полюбить себя, развивалась, чтоб душа!
Поиск половинки есть поиск Любви, но не в ком-то, а в себе, пойми!
Я лихорадочно вырвала одного гнома из карусели танца и с мольбой в голосе попросила его рассказать, как мне найти свою половинку:
- Развитие души – вот основной путь поиска своей половинки. Завершённость не в слиянии, а в глубочайшем раскрытии сути своей при взаимодействии с половинкой. Половинка – это тот человек, в отношениях с которым раскрывается прекрасное в твоей душе. Поиск половинок следует вести в себе! Раскрывая свои, лучшие качества, отдавая Вселенной самое лучшее, что есть в себе, человек и притягивает соответствующее. Жизнь – это большой ксерокс, который отражает только то, что есть в самом человеке.
На моих глазах выступили слезы…Слезы, сидевшие глубоко во мне, уже долгие годы…Всё время, пока я ищу свою половинку…Каждая встреча дает нам новый виток в душе…Мы становимся терпимее, в нас пробуждается божественное.. И у нас вырастают крылья…нам хочется летать от всепоглощающей любви.. 
- Я посылаю вам только ангелов! Это вы уже надеваете на них разные одежды! Можно наладить серийное производство чего угодно — только не людей. Люди всегда каждый со своим цветом, вязкой, узором! Попробуйте заставить их быть одинаковыми! Ничегошеньки не выйдет! Вот в чем истина, дорогая моя!
- Но почему я так долго одинока? – с дрожью в голосе произнесла я, вытирая слезы-струйки.
- Одиночество предназначено для подготовки себя к любви, к раскрытию любви. Ни одна Душа не приходит на Землю жить в одиночестве! Бог никогда не ходит по следам, он всегда нов… Поэтому часто любовь приходит в жизнь неожиданно для самого себя..
Вдруг меня под локоть взял самый старый гном и шепнул на ушко своим теплым дыханием:
- Всю жизнь Люди думают, что живут ради чего-то и кого-то. Они стараются заменить свою жизнь жизнью других. Они считают, что за любовь к детям, к чужим людям, к делу они получат благодарность и взаимную любовь. Это заблуждение, деточка! Энергия тоннами уходят в другую жизнь, и твоя энергетика становится дырявой, как сито. Нет любви к себе – нет энергии притяжения. Ведь любовь и есть сильнейший магнит! 
И тут я вспомнила строки из недавно прочитанной книги С.Лазарева про убийство любви. Это когда человек в силу каких-то обстоятельств расстается с человеком, которого любит. Так часто было в моей жизни.. Сплетни, слухи, флирт, предрассудки…все это не может стать причиной убийства любви…Такие люди гневят Бога и тешат дьявола, а потом получают разбитые семьи, неприятности, катастрофы.. Многие живут обычной, серой, «растительной» жизнью: или спиваются, или рано умирают от сердечных болезней, – это всё из-за того, что они «закрыли», «зажали» свою любовь…Любви наступили на горло…Безжалостно и отчаянно..
Отвергая любовь, человек не только отвергает Бога, но и громко зовёт ДЬЯВОЛА – 
Старый гном с каким-то непонятным азартом вручил мне пару носков и убежал… А я отряхнулась от дымки удивительного сна, блаженно улыбнулось и схватив пестрые носки, с любовью и трепетом прижала их к груди…Теперь я знала, для чего эти разноцветные половинки пришли в мою жизнь….

----------


## Комик

Иришка, ты романтик с кучей идей и интересов.
Собственно и на форуме, я зарегистрировался, чтоб пообщаться с такими как ты и другими, впадающими в детство и интересными мне людьми (или как писали- не тамадами)
Меня смутила вот эта фраза:
Вроде и для веселья не было особого повода, сын замер в развитии, личная жизнь оставляет желать лучшего, с родителями постоянные недомолвки, потухшее вдохновение. Короче, факел жизни перегорел
Я не вижу перегоревшего факела жизни в твоих постах.
Если ты не против, я напишу здесь, в твоей теме о своей жизни.
Может это даст тебе и другим некоторый толчек?
Или если не хочешь, может как нибудь создам нечто подобное свое.
Хотя писатель из меня никудышный, это точно. По Русскому и литературе в школе была твердая тройка с минусом.

----------


## Окрыленная

> Короче, факел жизни перегорел


этот рассказ был написан год назад..



> Иришка, ты романтик с кучей идей и интересов.


Узнаю в тебе.. романтика с поломанной жизнью.. некого Маяковского-современника или Есенина..



> Собственно и на форуме, я зарегистрировался, чтоб пообщаться с такими как ты и другими, впадающими в детство и интересными мне людьми


а в начале ты мне показался неким снобом.. обозленным на всех.. с кучей блоков-надрывов..



> Если ты не против, я напишу здесь, в твоей теме о своей жизни


Конечно.. нет.. у тебя отличный слог..



> По Русскому и литературе в школе была твердая тройка с минусом.


ко мне не попал.. научила бы владеть языком.. :Taunt:

----------


## Окрыленная

*Молчаливое согласие*
Попал Некто на небо, долго бродил по аллеям, тропинкам, развалинам, руинам, пока не дошел до ядовито-желтой вывески, на которой было написано: "ХОЧЕШЬ УМЕРЕТь ПРИ ЖИЗНИ - ВХОДИ!". Долго он стоял, раздумывая, переступить через колючую проволоку или не рисковать, заткнув свое любопытство..Но Оно взяло вверх.. НЕКТО посмотрел по сторонам, сделал вдох и переступил колючую ограду... Вокруг ни души..Осторожно, почти бессшумно, он пошел по тропинке, заросшей высокой травой и сорняками... Тишина стала его пугать..Пустота, немота, безжизненность. 
-Где же преждевременная смерть?Всё очередной обман и пшик!
Некто огляделся... И побрел в туман..На минуту он вздрогнул и остановился:
- Чёрт, кладбище...!
Действительно перед ним одиноко торчали надгробия...НЕКТО подошел ближе и прочитал надпись " ДУША N, причина болезни - паралич!" Подошел к следующей могиле, такая же надпись...
- Что за бред! Кладбище душ!! придумают же!
Тут он услышал шорох и увидел худого, с трясущимися руками старичка, прозрачного и бледного, как...НЕКТО вздрогнул... Старичок хотел пройти мимо, но НЕКТО его остановил:
-Ты кто? И что означает эта странная табличка у входа?Умереть при жизни?! - Некто нервно усмехнулся.
Старик молчал, лишь только пожимал плечами... Некто удивило, почему у него были закрыты глаза..
- Ты что немой? И почему ты с закрытыми глазами?
- А я на всё закрываю глаза при жизни.. - прохрипел Старичок, покашливая.
- Ты что болен? что за болезнь такая странная?
- Я болен РАВНОДУШИЕМ! - ответил старик и бесшумно пошел по тропинке дальше..
-Странное место, даже Страшное! - прошептал Некто и быстро прибавил шаг, повернувшись назад к выходу...Долго он брел, устав, сел на холодный, прямо ледяной камень и задумался 
" Дочка обожгла палец - до свадьбы заживет! Друг разбил машину - Бывает и хуже! Старик, схватившись за сердце, попросил помощи - я отвернулся!Избивали собаку бездомную ногами - я быстро удалился!.. что же с моей душой? она иссушилась! Это наивысшая жестокость! Это преступление... Полусмерть! Паралич души.. Преждевременная смерть.. И Некто судорожно прервал свои раздумья, сжав крепко пальцы..Он вспомнил то странное кладбище, того полуживого старика с закрытыми глазами.. Некто вскочил и отчаянно замотал головой в поисках выхода..." Так вот что означает это вывеска! Не быть НИЧЕМ и НИЧЕГО не любить - одно и тоже..
Неожиданно он услышал неуловимый писк, доносящийся из глубины леса..Лихорадочно улавливая ниточку для спасения, Некто прокричал, изрезая тишину своим воплем...
- Я ЗДЕСЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Я ПОМОГУ!!!!

----------


## Комик

Я здесь и всегда расчитывай на мою помощь!!!
зы. Спасибки и смайлы не вставляются, говорю спасибо сам!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ира, читаю рассказы и словно в мире другом. Мне не хватает в жизни таких собеседников. Так бы и собраться за круглым столом, да просто поговорить..вот так..с рассказами да стихами..чтобы душа запела..

----------


## Окрыленная

*Вера в чудеса*
_Мальчик очень любил читать добрые и умные сказки и верил всему, что там было написано. Поэтому он искал чудеса и в жизни, но не мог найти в ней ничего такого, что было бы похоже на его любимые сказки. Чувствуя некоторое разочарование от своих поисков, он спросил маму, правильно ли то, что он верит в чудеса? Или чудес в жизни не бывает?
— Дорогой мой, — с любовью ответила ему мама, — если ты будешь стараться вырасти добрым и хорошим мальчиком, то все сказки в твоей жизни сбудутся. Запомни, что чудес не ищут — к добрым людям они приходят сами.

«Кто делает добро, тот от Бога; а делающий зло не видел Бога.» (3 Ин. 11)_ 
Для начала вот такая притча, думаю она станет прекрасным эпиграфом к моемй новому рассказу.

*Ведущая нить жизни*В непроходимых, дремучих лесах Дибо жил великий целитель, который излечивал даже самые тяжелые болезни.. Молва о нем простиралась на весь мир.. Отовсюду прибывали люди - бесчисленными нитями-очередями…Ждали месяцами, годами приема врачевателя…
Каких только людей не было в этой бесконечной веренице-надежде…Безногие, убогие, парализованные, измученные коростой времени…
- Я слышала, что у целителя уникальная, но очень трудновыполнимая программа излечения недугов…- рассказывала пожилая женщина, мучавшаяся уже больше 15 лет от псориаза..
- О нем действительно идут такие невероятные слухи…А чем он лечит? Традиционная ли это медицина? – вступил в разговор с виду здоровый мужчина лет сорока
- А вы с чем пришли? Вы не кажетесь больным и измученным недугом? - с любопытством поинтересовалась старуха, сидевшая в инвалидном кресле
- Мне говорили, что целитель излечивает не только от болезней, но и от неприятностей, от ошибок, от одиночества, неудачной любви…- со знанием дела ответил мужчина. – Я профессор, доктор технологических наук, а вот семьи до сих пор нет…
Время близилось к полуночи, когда из толпы вышла милая женщина, в цветастом платочке, длинной темной юбке..Она, сцепив руки, тихим голосом заговорила..
- Я хочу стать помощницей целителя….Я долго к нему ехала, долго искала его..Я догадываюсь, чем Он лечит ..
- Ну, расскажи поподробней! Что это за методика? – как сумасшедшие накинулись на скромную женщину, уставшие догадываться, люди..
- Быть человеком – это значит получать раны. Никто из нас не сможет избежать этого.. Раны могут быть глубокими, мелкими, как царапина…Но всем нам надо излечится от них… И в этом нам никто не поможет, кроме нас самих…
- И как же мы в силах себе помочь? – с сарказмом спросила дамочка бальзаковского возраста, с перстнями на каждом пальце… - Как я могу помочь себе, если у меня куча болезней, букет, который не пахнет, а разит диагнозами?
- Ваши сердца окружают многотонные стены… Сердце переполнено старыми обидами и разочарованиями. Оно просто не может открыться, чтобы впустить что-то хорошее.
- Я слышал, что мы оставляем энергетические зацепки в людях, с которыми общаемся – перебил женщину профессор. – Это зацепки могут быть и положительными, как после первого поцелуя, близости, так и отрицательные – раны, оставшиеся после ссоры, разрыва, обидного слова..
Женщина, мило улыбнулась, провела рукой по гладкому лицу и тихо продолжала:
- Да, есть такая теория, будто остатки негативных энергетических зацепок могут вызвать даже физическую боль…Только после того, когда нить перерезана, можно ждать избавления от многих болезней… Разорвать нить не всегда просто.. Нужно быть благодарным в любой ситуации.. Держа обиду в сердце, мы создаем цепи между собой и тем, кого не прощаем. Эти цепи будут тянуться не одну, не две и не три жизни. Столько, пока Вы не простите человека. . Мы непроизвольно запускаем в организме реакции, которые будут нам напоминать каждую долю секунды о том, что есть кто-то, кто враждебно к нам настроен (потому что мы настроены враждебно). Это значит, что организм все время будет пребывать в состоянии войны.. И первое, что является показателем долговременно непрошенных обид - болезни кожи..
Пожилая женщина, измученная псориазом, вздрогнула.. Из ее уст не могло вырваться не одно слово, только непонятные звуки отчаяния… Она поняла. Что только лет держала обиду на невестку, женщину, «укравшую» у нее единственного сына…Ну и что, что она старше его на семь лет, что имеет сына от первого брака.. Она действительно любит ее Костеньку искренне.
- Получается, что не прощая, мы замыкаем круг и теперь ходим по этому болоту, месим старое и так до тех пор, пока в нем не потонем.- со слезами в голосе простонала женщина и зарыдала.
- Есть обиды, которые едят человека по месяцу, два, году и даже 3, 5 лет, 10 лет! Вы представляете: 10 лет человек носит в голове мысль, что кто-то когда-то предал его, ушел к другому, несмотря на всё то, что вы сделали для него хорошего, испытывая каждый раз обиду, давая напряжение своим сосудам при воспоминании этого, рождая снова и снова грязные эмоции для себя и для того, на кого мы обижаемся?! И при этом мы еще желаем, чтобы у нас были деньги, любовь и хорошее жилье.
Профессор сглотнул комок в горле и лихорадочно начал вспоминать, как умолял бывшую жену вернуться, не бросать его ради молодого любовника, как кричал вслед проклятья, оскорбления..
Женщина продолжала свои размышления, которые острым ножом вскрывали старые раны людей в бесконечной толпе
- Когда же человек обижается, то ситуация тут же организует большую-большую пропасть, обрыв посреди жизненного пути и этот обвал, эта ситуация, эти эмоции все переходят медленно, но верно в следующее Ваше воплощение, в жизни Ваших потомков, супруга, оставаясь при этом и в Вашей жизни. То есть обида эта множится и распространяется как болезнь на всех родных вниз по ветке, образуя коросту. А ее просто так не снимешь, не соскребешь. Простить себя и простить других. И это должно стать ведущей нитью в Вашей жизни.
Уже светало, когда женщина закончила свою проповедь.. От целителя вышла молодая женщина с больным ребенком.. С глаз ее текли слезы-шарики, такие огромные и чистые.. Казалось, она плывет над землей, столько света он нее исходило, столько легкости…. Ее губы монотонно шептали: «Прости меня, прости меня, мама!»
- Ошибаться – человечно, прощать – божественно! – прошептала женщина в цветастом платочке, и смело открыла дверь к ПРОЩЕНИЮ – великому целителю человеческих судеб и душ.

----------


## Комик

Жил был Комик. Нормально так жил, была хорошая работа, а в свободное от работы время, ездил он с семьей и друзьями на природу и дачу. Иногда, для души подрабатывал на различных банкетах, типа тамады. Шли годы, Комик все больше и больше отдавался работе и обрастал клиентурой, которой нравилась его болтовня. Постепенно Комик завоевал популярность, стал раздавать лишние заказы, клиентов становилось все больше и больше, но однажды он заболел гриппом, потом и ангина привязалась. Нужно было Комику хорошенько подлечится и отдохнуть. Вот только подводить тех, кто ждал его на торжествах, Комик не мог.
И дело не в гонорарах, Комик мог спокойно отказаться от заказа и отдать его кому угодно, но Комик следовал принципу, дал слово- держи. Как в старые давние времена было «Честное Купеческое»
И вот эта пресловутая ангина дала еще большее осложнение, на почки.
Итог был печален. Полгода лечения, довольно вредными препаратами и инвалидность второй группы. Распрощался Комик с работой и задумался: Как жить дальше???
Только с присущим Комику с детства оптимизмом, он не стал ставить крест на торжествах, а продолжил, как и прежде проводить банкеты, в перерывах между лечением.
Тем более в больнице, ему сразу сказали, если ты попал в наше отделение, привыкай, это на всю оставшуюся жизнь. Вместо бесцельного времяпровождения на койке, Комик болтал с медсестрами, вкручивал лампочки и ремонтировал все, что плохо приколочено и требовало мужских рук. Потом переключился на ординаторскую, где вновь отдался работе, помогая врачам «разобраться с капризным компьютером»
Это не прошло без приятных последствий. Комик из общей палаты, был переселен в двухместную, которая в дальнейшем и стала его вторым домом. Да и с врачами, были прекрасные отношения и Комика всегда отпускали вечером домой к жене и детям.
Болезнь прогрессировала и постепенно, концентрация лекарств в организме достигла критической отметки, из-за которой отказала поджелудочная железа. И подряд два сильнейших панкреатита. Вытащив Комика, буквально стоящего одной ногой в могиле, врачи развели руками. Медицина бессильна.
Но, как говорят в народе: Беда не приходит одна.
Еще не оклемавшись от пережитого, случилась страшная трагедия. У Комика умирает младшая дочь, от разрыва аневризмы. Как потом сказали врачи , это был врожденный дефект аорты в голове и возможно, второе высшее образование, которое она получала, дало лишнюю нагрузку.
Каково все это было пережить, сложно описать словами. Дочь, умница и красавица, лежит в гробу в свадебном белоснежном платье, усыпанная розами. Вот и сейчас, печатая эти строки, Комик смахивает ладонью накатившуюся слезу, возвращаясь в тот день.
Он всю жизнь мечтал о её свадьбе и представлял, какая она будет невеста, а тут разом все мечты были перечеркнуты.
Поседели волосы на голове у любимой супруги, добавилось морщин и седых волос у Комика, от пережитой трагедии вновь дала о себе знать болезнь, итог- третий панкреатит.
Каким то образом, по телефону и через интернет, жене Комика удалось договорится с Московской клиникой, о продолжении лечения в столице.
Полтора месяца и несколько консилиумов вынесли вердикт: Нужна высокотехнологичная операция, но исход не гарантирован. И вновь родная больница, вновь исследования и консультации зарубежных специалистов, приехавших в эту клинику для обучения персонала.
Диагнос подтвержден окончательно, опухоль растет, нужна операция, вот только больные почки не дадут нужного результата и благополучный исход операции в этом случае, не могут гарантировать, даже самые лучшие врачи. До этого, Комику не раз доводилось наблюдать смерть человека. До сих пор, стоит перед глазами, сосед по палате, умерший буквально полгода назад и его слова перед операцией: Доктор, а я буду жить? Ведь я сам, своими ногами пришел сюда. И глаза доктора, который сам не знал ответа на этот вопрос.
Потому, как только одному Богу известно, сколько нам еще осталось.
Вот и сейчас, не теряя оптимизма и чувства юмора, пережив трагедии и постоянно сражаясь с неизлечимой болезнью, Комик продолжает работать, иногда скрипя зубами от боли, но радуясь, что жизнь продолжается и он еще не собирается сдаваться той костлявой старухе с косой, которая готова придти за ним.
Вот именно по этому, Комик ни кому не назовет свой город и свое имя. А когда он уйдет, отсюда, пусть он останется Комиком. Для одних, веселым и юморным, не теряющим оптимизма, для других, тявкающим из под плинтуса.
Ведь таких Комиков полно в любом провинциальном городе.

----------


## Окрыленная

В таких историях я молчу....и глушу в себе слезы огромным молотом внутренней силы

----------


## Богиня

Комик...не буду ничего писать, скажу только, что мне пофик...кактебя зовут и откуда ты. И я рада, что наши колкости ранни здесь обоюдные переросли в симпатию и виртульную дружбу, я рада очень, что с тобой познакомилась! Будь тут чаще :Smile3: , обнимаю...и пусь рядом с тобой будет Надежда, Вера и Любовь! И здоровья тебе...дорогой!

----------


## Славина

У каждого из нас своя судьба, тяжелая или легкая, весёлая или печальная, каждый несёт свой крест по жизни, но главное одно, люди, которых ты встречаешь на своем пути.
Есть люди, от слов которых, хочется уйти, зарыться с головою и прореветь от обиды, а есть люди, которые приносят радость в жизни, с которыми просто, порой достаточно перекинуться парой фраз и всё - ты самый счастливый человек на земле и любые проблемы отходят на задний план.
Я встретила таких людей здесь на форуме, я не буду называть всех поимённо, но среди них есть и этот человечек с забавным ником Комик.
Хочется просто пожелать тебе здоровья, мой друг и чтобы ты, как можно дольше оставался с нами.

----------

Иньчик (27.08.2018)

----------


## Окрыленная

> Я встретила таких людей здесь на форуме,


Знаете.. что поражает... то.. что почти у всех творческих людей.. вот такие нарывы... такие ограничения.. такие стены.. Жаль.. что многие.. не прочтут эту исповедь.. Как и многие темы.. открытые мною или моими друзьями.. Обидно.. что какие-то выяснения отношений- приоритет... Люди.. посмотрите на Нас.. на Комика.. Иру.. Меня.. Маню..внутри нас.. РАНА.. но мы творим.. делимся..И как обидно.. что иногда нас не понимают

----------

Иньчик (27.08.2018)

----------


## Комик

Спасибо девченки, мы еще прорвемся! Жизнь прекрасна всегда, кто в теме, тот поймет!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Комик,*  а может мы где то совсем рядом? И могли бы хоть чем то помочь? Ведь иногда даже улыбка творит чудеса...

В моей судьбе тоже много горестей... 
Слава богу, все живы, но все же
Мне помогает вера в себя и неверие в судьбу, упрямое, может глупое даже, в минуты отчаяния злое неверие в плохое. Я отметаю это в голове напрочь........ и каждый раз все отступает ,страшные диагнозы и мои,и родных. Попробуй и ты заупрямиться! Неистово и решительно. Главное, не смирись!

----------


## Комик

> *Комик,*  а может мы где то совсем рядом? И могли бы хоть чем то помочь?


Да Комик собственно и не плачет, и не просит помощи. 
Он просто рассказал тем, кому это интересно и кому данный пример поможет выйдти из подобной ситуации, благодаря оптимизму и юмору и само-собой, поддержке настоящих друзей.
Вот и все. Жизнь прекрасна, не смотря ни на что.

----------


## Dium

Как жаль, что романтиков в жизни стало меньше... все куда-то бегут, думают только о себе, разговоры лишь о деньгах...а тут- в этой теме другой мир- МИР ДУШИ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЙ! 
Ребята, Ваши рассказы - это катарсис. Начинаешь в этой жизненной суете задумываться о вещах, о которых мы порой забываем: о прощении обид, о сопереживании до слез, о любви к ближнему, и ... самое главное - о ЖИЗНИ! Мы сетуем на жизнь, будучи здоровыми... И только молимся и хотим жить, когда жизнь на волоске. 
Пишите, пишите, пишите... ибо струны нашей души должны играть!!!! И их мелодия не должна ограничиваться 7 нотами лишь одного аккорда. 


слушайте свою 


она поет нам о чем мечтает, о чем просит, а мы.... а мы порой ее не слышим. Но с такими людьми, которые словом могут затронуть душу- мир не зачерствеет! Пишите свои рассказы... и наши души, Дай Бог, хоть немного очистятся!

----------

Иньчик (27.08.2018)

----------


## Славина

> Мама- Олег Митяев её поет.


Сегодня нашла текст этой песни, уревелась вся, мне всегда тяжело слушать и петь песни про маму, она так мало со мною побыла, а она мне так нужна порою. Здоровья и долголетия всем вашим мамочкам, любите, берегите их и почаще звоните свои родителям, пока у вас есть такая возможность. Потом захотите это сделать, а в ответ будет только молчание....
Что-то слишком много воспоминаний и слез за последнее время у меня, но вы - мои друзья, кому как не вам, выразить свои переживания.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

В одном советском фильме была такая сногсшибающая истина "ЗАПОМНИТЕ НАС ТАКИМИ!"..
Я хочу, чтобы обо мне остались только приятные воспоминания....Именно они делают нашу жизнь добрее и светлее...
и если мы открываем здесь свои израненные сердца. как Комик. то это ВЫСШАЯ СТЕПЕНЬ ДОВЕРИЯ, уверенность, что тебя поймут и не будут искать подвоха!

Комик! ДЕРЖИСЬ!
 Помни, что Господь Бог не даёт испытания не посилам!!!

Ты справишься! Ты выстоишь! Ты нужен семье и это тебя будет держать на этом свете и бороться-бороться-бороться!!!!
помнишь у Гёте "Лишь только тот достоин жизни и свободы. кто каждый день идёт за них на бой"

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Он просто рассказал тем, кому это интересно и кому данный пример поможет выйдти из подобной ситуации, благодаря оптимизму и юмору и само-собой, поддержке настоящих друзей.


Привет, Комик! Наверное, я одна из тех, кто тебя сейчас понимает от и до. Поэтому просто улыбаюсь тебе через километры. А ещё, кроме оптимизма, веры и друзей рядом, нужна злость. Я не о той, которая связанна с озлобленностью, раздражением, брюзжанием, завистью и прочим негативом. Просто нужно разозлиться и сказать, фиг вам, не дождётесь.... Мне очень помогло. А поначалу этой зимой поставила себе черту. Но уже весна, потом лето.... И столько дел, столько встреч впереди. Удачи тебе и победы!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот и сейчас, не теряя оптимизма и чувства юмора, пережив трагедии и постоянно сражаясь с неизлечимой болезнью, Комик продолжает работать, иногда скрипя зубами от боли, но радуясь, что жизнь продолжается и он еще не собирается сдаваться той костлявой старухе с косой, которая готова придти за ним.


СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Люди.. посмотрите на Нас.. на Комика.. Иру.. Меня.. Маню..внутри нас.. РАНА.. но мы творим.. делимся..И как обидно.. что иногда нас не понимают


Ириша, поверь, ПОНИМАЮТ. Если оглядеться, здесь, на форуме есть разные темы....  Например- эта , а вот ее продолжение и счастливый результат!!!
Это только кажется, что все приходят сюда только лишь за знаниями и информацией. Наш форум- это Дом, большой и разный, с разборками, реальной ДРУЖБОЙ, поддержкой словом и делом. Дом, где можно излить душу или молча прислониться  к плечу близкого человека. И каждый находит в нем свой собственный уголок. 
Я вижу, что мои острые новички ЕГО НАШЛИ!  Чему я ОЧЕНЬ рада.  :Yes4:

----------


## Алена345

Хочу присоединиться к вашим высказываниям и добавить одно. Информацию можно черпать из книг,журналов,газет, а простое душевное человеческое понимание можно получить в общении с понимающими и переживающими, сердечными, можно долго перечислять, людьми. Как показывает ваш форум их бесчисленное множество, спасибо, что вы есть ребята!

----------


## Окрыленная

> Ириша, поверь, ПОНИМАЮТ


А может ли быть молчаливое понимание?????????? Это мне всегда равнодушием кажется... 



> лишь за знаниями и информацией.


Многие стали друзьями.. Я знаю.. что многие живут форумом... 



> мои острые новички


Спасибо за добрые слова.. они от души..

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Ирина, наконец то и я добралась до этой темки. Почитала.... до мурашек и слез... И кажется , что все вы стали мне еще ближе и родней. Странное чувство:хочется(как когда-то  когда работала в д\с) взять каждого на ручки и приласкать, пожалеть. Не обижайтесь - это не обидно и  не унизительно. Просто, когда кому-то плохо, тяжело, мне хочется стать большой и сильной и отвести все горести и невзгоды. А еще я удивляюсь и восхищаюсь, что не смотря ни на что люди продолжают оставаться людьми с большой буквы. Радуются жизни, занимаются творчеством и борятся за каждый прожитый день! Умолчу о своих болячках. Но, поверьте, я знаю на собственной шкурке, каково вам приходится.
У меня есть такие строки, которые считаю своим девизом:
Как писано в Святом Писании: все попадем кто-в ад, кто - в рай.
Но утверди в своем сознании: пока живешь - НЕ  УМИРАЙ!

Я так и живу, что бы ни было - я ЖИВУ! Сколько Бог отпустит.

----------


## Окрыленная

*Прибежище для души*

Странник Яеф уже отчаялся найти свой путь в жизни.. Долго бродил он по Вселенной в поисках ответа на вечный вопрос " В Чем смысл жизни? ". было истоптано столько дорог, было на пути столько гор и бурных рек, непроходимых, дремучих лесов.. А истины всё нет..Кого бы не спрашивал он, все говорили так банально и просто, а ему хотелось такого ответа, чтобы затрепетала и запела душа.. в туманной дали Странник заметил старый колодец, поросший забвенной травой и густым, сказочным мхом...Он почувствовал необъяснимую жажду.. Заглянув в него, он потерял равновесие и....очутился на сырой, холодной земле, на самом дне колодца..
" Вот к чему приводит мое вечное любопытсво! - с горечью воскликнул Странник. дрожа от неприятного озноба.. - Бич моей души...Что я здесь буду делать, о глупый правдоискатель...? что за жизнь такая неудачная! для чего жить? к какой пристани примкнуть? "
- Когда человек не знает к какой пристани он держит путь, для него ни один ветер не станет попутным! - неожиданно услышал Странник из глухой темноты..Всмариваясь в нее, и теперь уже дрожа от страха, он спросил осторожно:
- Кто вы ? И что делаете в этом колодце?
- НЕ важно кто я, главное, что ты наконец-то меня встретил!
Наконец-то наш Яеф разглядел в углу древнего старца с белоснежной бородой, мудрыми глазами, высоким лбом и глубокими морщинами-мудрами(авт.). но что больше всего удивило Яеф - его огромные, мозолистые руки, держащие веретено.
- Что вы делаете?
-Плету нити жизни! Мой брат Случай распоряжается судьбой, а сестра Неизбежность обрезает золотыми ножницами жизненный путь..
У Странника по спине пробежали мурашки, маленькие и холодные...его взор остановился на кипе книг, небрежно разброшенных на сыром полу..
- А это что за книги? ты что умудряешься читать в темноте?
- Это книги жизни! Жизнь как книга, мы не можеи вырвать ни одной страницы, хотя легко сможем бросить в огонь саму книгу..
Действительно, многие книги были обожжены, на других был слой пепла...Еще его удивили размеры книг: толстые и маленькие, прозрачные брошюрки.и могучие..Яеф вдруг заметил маленькую , мерцающую свечку.. Она то трещала, то плакала восковыми слезами, то затухала и вновь яросто разгоралась.. 
- Это твоя жизнь, Яеф! - тихо произнес Старец. - Суть любой жизни - гореть, жечь, освещать кому-то жизнь. Жить ради кого-то... Невозможно осветить факелом чужой путь, если не зажжешь свой собственный...
- Почему я должен освещать чей-то путь? жизнь-то моя? - недовольно возразил Странник.
- Смысл жизни - найти самого себя.. Вот для чего живет река? в чем смысл ее жизни?
- Чтобы течь!
- Правильно! А для чего живет дерево?
- Чтобы расти и давать плоды! - усмехнулся довольный Яеф
- Молодец!а зачем светит солнце?
- Чтобы греть. дарить тепло и свет!
- А чем ты хуже?Ты также должен течь - действовать, двигаться, Расти - каждый день открывать что-то новое. тянуться вверх..ты должен заставить кого-то жить ради своей улыбки, тепла, света, озарить чей-то путь..
Странник озадаченно вздохнул..
- Что ты оставишь на Земле после себя?
- Ну. это... - и Яеф судорожно начал перебирать все то, что хранит его память
- Может у тебя есть дочь. сын. дом, построенный своими рукми, сад, выращенный тобой. книга? Где прибежище для твоей души? Не надейся, что подходящая возможность дважды постучится в твои двери..посмотри вот.. - Старец взял в руки почти прозрачную брошюрку.. - Это твоя жизнь. В ней нет страниц, одна обложка в невзрачном переплете.. она пуста и бесплотна.. душа твоя... Жизнь..
- Чем ты прикажешь мне заняться? 
- Ограничен выбор только среди гнилых яблок.. Жизнь каждого человека имеет тот смысл, который он вкладывает в нее.. САМ..
- Как мне найти свое предназначение, помоги! - с мольбой попросил Яеф
- Спроси у своей совести.. Загляни в нее..Убедись, что можешь гордиться своей жизнью..
- Совесть молчит...Но я ведь никому не делаю зла..
- Но и добра тоже не делаешь - прервал его Старец. - Нет у тебя того, на что будут смотреть люди после твоей смерти... Нет у тебя того, чего касались твои пальцы...Только в такие минуты ты будешь жить... по-настоящему.
- Значит смысл жизни не в страданиях и наслаждении, а в деле. доведенном до конца?
- Хвалю! - радостно воскликнул Мудрец.-
Прожить только миг, но прожить его с честью,
Прославляемым за знание и за доблесть!
Это называют мудрецы жизнью.
А ворон хоть и живет долго, но питается объедками и падалью 
Яеф хотел поблагодарить Старца. но с грустью заметил только зияющую пустоту и неуловимый запах горевшей свечи... Он поднял сияющие глаза к небу и увидел звезды.. "Когда становится темно, можно увидеть звезды - радостно заметил Яеф.. Это была надежда... Надежда найти свое прибежище для души... и пусть через мгновенье звезде суждено погаснуть навсегда, главное, что она до конца своих дней светила ярким светом... Оглянулся по сторонам и заметил на том месте, где сидел старец, веревку..

----------


## Окрыленная

Вот что я оставлю..это только малая часть..

----------


## Комик

Будем жить! Спасибо Иришка!

----------


## Мисс Белка

Ирина прочитала твои рассказы.. так глубоко и пронзительно написано... про Федора и Матрену вообще нет слов..!!!(((

----------


## Окрыленная

Снова навеяло... Помню период в своей увлеченностью магией и эзотерикой, подружилась я с волшебницей Эльфикой... Она. выслушав мою историю.. написала сказку про меня и мою жизнь..она грустная.. но.. не знаю..это мне Иринина история.. навеяла
*Колечко-кольцо*
Для Vezunova и Арины-Ирины( это я)

Эта сказка написана очень давно. Но сейчас, после откликов на сказку Оксаны «Иной», я подумала – может, кому-то поможет изменить точку зрения, подняться над ситуацией, да и просто – душу согреет?

Всем мамочкам «особенных» деток посвящается. 

У одной хорошей женщины было много-много маленького счастья и одно Большое Несчастье. Дочка у нее была больна, доктора сказали, что неизлечимо… А несчастье, оно ведь что? – как ложка дегтя в бочке меда. Сладкий вкус счастья напрочь отбивает!

Другая бы на ее месте, может, на горькую судьбину жаловалась да слезы на кулак мотала. Но наша Мамочка была иной! Потому как по жизни была большой оптимисткой. Это пессимист, как говорится, в каждой возможности видит трудности. А оптимист, наоборот, в каждой трудности видит возможности.

Вот и наша из таких была. Где какую возможность увидит – сразу в карман, а дома вертит ее то так, то эдак – разбирается, значит, а как поймет, что это за возможность -  и ну ее использовать!

Мамочка наша дочку свою очень любила, и очень-очень хотела ей помочь! Каждую возможность использовала. К докторам ходила. Колдунов слушала. К знахарям обращалась. Экстрасенсов спрашивала. Говорили они много и разное: кто обещал, кто утешал, кто последнюю надежду отнимал, да только в результате дочке от этого лучше не становилось. Но она не отчаивалась: впереди еще было столько неиспользованных возможностей!!!

И вот однажды пошла она к очередному доктору, о дочке поговорить, и нашла на улице колечко. Простенькое такое, незамысловатое, с голубеньким камешком. Сама бы носить не стала – но зачем-то взяла, положила в карман.

Доктор очень известный  был – профессор, светило, стал он ей умные слова говорить, да такие, что не понятно ничего. Она ему:

- Вы мне скажите, у нас есть надежда?

А он ей:

- С одной стороны, нельзя не признать… А с другой стороны, невозможно не согласиться…

Она ему:

- Так улучшения имеются или нет?

А он:

- Перцеполяция радиальных сегментов… Амбивалентные сингулярности… Синкретность дискретности в разрезе структуризации…

Поняла Мамочка, что тут много не добьешься, затосковала даже, руки в карман засунула, а там – колечко. Ну, она его крутила-крутила, да на палец и надела. И вдруг такое услышала! Профессор вроде говорит, а поверх его голоса еще голос идет, только громче: «Господи, да что за наказание такое! Машину заправить не забыть… Да, и медсестру отругать – чего она опять куда-то умотала? Мамаша эта… Ну ведь сама же понимает, что медицина бессильна! А она все ходит и ходит… Замучила вконец…».

- Кто вас замучил? Я, что ли? – на всякий случай переспросила Мамочка.

Профессор умолк на полуслове.

- Ох, блин! Мысли она читает, что ли? – сказал Голос.

- Извините. Спасибо. Я, пожалуй, пойду, – засобиралась Мамочка.

- Идите, голубушка, идите, – заторопился Профессор. – В общем, вы меня поняли. Если что – вы приходите!

- Ага, – пообещала ошарашенная Мамочка. – Все поняла. Если что – то конечно…

Она как-то сразу поверила, что и правда услышала его мысли. Ее это даже не удивило: она так давно хотела самого главного Чуда, что научилась верить во всякие чудеса! Только вот с чего бы вдруг??? «Колечко! – вдруг осенило ее. – Я надела колечко! Наверное, оно волшебное! А ну-ка, проверим!». В холле поликлиники находился аптечный киоск, вот туда она и направилась.

- Скажите, а это средство хорошее? – ткнула она пальцем в какие-то новомодные капсулы для похудения, их по всем каналам рекламировали.

- Чудодейственное! – бодро сказала аптекарша. – 10 кг за неделю – влет!

- А почему такое дорогое? – и Мамочка надела колечко.

- Нанотехнологии! – авторитетно доложила аптекарша. – Последнее слово в науке!

«Жрали бы меньше – не пришлось бы всякую дрянь глотать. Ой, разводят лохов на прессованный мел!!! Ой, разводят!», – неприязненно сказал Голос.

- Спасибо, – широко улыбнулась Мамочка и заспешила к выходу. Колечко работало!!!

«Такое колечко постоянно носить нельзя, – подумала Мамочка. – А то с ума сойдешь от чужих мыслей. Сниму пока!».

И она заторопилась домой – у нее была идея.

Дома она сразу кинулась в детскую, к дочери. Дочь, как всегда, лежала в кроватке, смотрела в потолок и молчала. «Какая у меня все-таки славненькая девочка! – с удовольствием отметила Мамочка. – Просто прелесть! А сейчас мы послушаем, о чем моя прелесть думает!».

И она надела на палец чудесное колечко. Но тут ее ждало разочарование: ничего не получилось. Ну то есть она не услышала ни словечка!

- Детка, поговори со мной! – попросила Мамочка. – Пожалуйста! Ну просто скажи, ты меня слышишь?

Но ответом ей была тишина. Девочка ее все так же отрешенно смотрела в потолок, даже реснички не дрогнули.

- Ладно! Не сейчас, так потом! – вслух сказала Мамочка и помчалась готовить специальную диетическую еду для дочурки.

Но ни сейчас, ни потом, ни в следующие дни Голос не проявился. Хотя другие Голоса звучали исправно, стоило надеть колечко на палец.

Так, вывозя дочку в коляске на прогулку, она услышала жалостливый Голос дворничихи: «Бедная женщина, за что же ей такое наказание?».

«Ну вот еще, скажет тоже, наказание! – мысленно фыркнула Мамочка. – Не наказание, а испытание! И не «за что», а «для чего»!».

Она и вправду была редкостной оптимисткой, наша Мамочка. И вовсе не считала своего ребенка наказанием, а любила просто так, ни за что.

Колечко она теперь носила везде! Благодаря ему она узнала, что начальник-самодур, который все время к ней придирался, на самом деле панически боится, что она уйдет, потому что такого специалиста ему в жизни больше не найти – это придало ей уверенности на работе. И зарплату ей прибавили, стоило только заикнуться!

Еще она узнала, что школьная еще подруга Манька, которая все время говорит слова утешения и ободрения, на самом деле радуется, что у нее-то самой все хорошо, а у успешной, красивой Мамочки – такое несчастье. Но Мамочка не стала обижаться – зачем?

Заезжая целительница, к которой Мамочка хотела отвезти дочку, по телефону говорила веско и убедительно, а Голос в это время прикидывал, сколько денег можно срубить с этой доверчивой мамашки. В успехе лечения целительница сильно сомневалась, веры в ней не было. «Ну что ж, я не обижаюсь, это мне просто не подходит», – пожала плечами Мамочка и положила трубку

Молодой батюшка в церкви сказал ей: «Господь не дает нам испытания не по силам», а Голос сказал: «Господи! Дай этой женщине смирения –  все пройти и все преодолеть!». Мамочка посмотрела на батюшку с уважением.  Редкий случай: что думает, то и говорит! А смирение ей была ой как нужно!

А однажды, гуляя с дочкой в парке, она услышала мысли какой-то бабульки. И даже остановилась: до того странные вещи Голос говорил. «Надо же, еще звездный ребенок… Как много их стало в нашем мире! Видно, за грехи наши… Хорошо, что хоть звезды нас не забывают!».

Мамочка смотрела на старушку во все глаза. О каких звездах она говорила? И при чем тут ее девочка? Пересилив смущение, она зачем-то стянула с пальца кольцо, подошла к старушке и робко спросила:

- Извините, а вы сейчас про звезды думали?

- Думала, деточка, думала, – закивала старушка.

Казалось, она ничуть не удивилась, и смотрела на Мамочку ласково и ободряюще.

- А вы не могли бы мне объяснить, почему вы сказали о моей дочери, что она  «звездный ребенок»?

- Разумеется, деточка! Разве ты сама никогда не слышала это легенду?

- Нет… Ничего такого я не слышала! – помотала головой Мамочка.

- Тогда я тебе ее расскажу… Я вижу, ты созрела! Ну, слушай… У каждого человека есть душа. Она – порождение звезд! А Звезды, как известно, состоят из чистой Любви!

- Звезды состоят из Любви… – завороженно повторила Мамочка. – Так вот почему влюбленные так любят смотреть на звезды!!!

- Да, поэтому… Они чувствуют притяжение!

- Очень красивая легенда. Но как…

- Не перебивай! – строго сказала старушка. – Это ведь еще не все. Так вот: каждая планета – это большой организм, состоящий из множества клеточек. Из нас, людей! Если у каждого душа была бы чиста, то все черпали бы энергию Любви от звезд, и планета был бы здорова и счастлива. Но люди стали слишком часто забывать о душе… Стали обижаться, воевать, нападать на ближнего, жаждать чужого… Иссякает в людях любовь… И они начинают отбирать энергию друг у друга.

- Иссякает любовь? Но как же тогда…

- В том-то и дело! Мир не может существовать без Любви, он начинает разрушаться! И когда любви становится слишком мало, на помощь приходят звезды. Они посылают нам частичку себя, чистые души, чтобы они немножечко пожили на Земле и улучшили наш мир. Это и есть «звездные дети».

- Как? Погодите! Я не поняла… «Звездные дети» – это кто? Вы же говорили, что моя дочь и есть «звездный ребенок»?! – Мамочка пребывала в явном замешательстве.

- Так и есть. Твоя девочка – «звездная душа». Она пришла на Землю, чтобы ее немножечко почистить. Чтобы увеличить Любовь!

- Но ведь она ничего не может! Она не разговаривает. Она не ходит. Она ни с кем не общается. Как же она может увеличивать Любовь?

- Но ведь ты ее любишь? Ты же любишь ее не за то, что она разговаривает, приносит или делает? Ты же просто так – ни за что?

- Конечно! Ведь она так нуждается в моей любви! Как никто другой! – страстно воскликнула Мамочка.

- Ну вот видишь! – засмеялась старушка. – Ты сама и ответила на свой вопрос.

- Но почему, почему у нее хилое, больное тельце?  Почему она не может есть то, что едят все люди? Почему она не как все?

- Потому что она действительно, не как все, – объяснила старушка. – Она слишком «звездная», понимаешь? Такая маленькая звездочка. От накала ее души земное тело вроде как плавится. Не выдерживает света!

- Так выходит, поэтому «звездные дети» рано уходят? – тихо спросила Мамочка.

- Поэтому, дорогая. Они и так много делают для нас. Слишком много! Рядом с ними и мы чистимся, становимся мудрее, добрее, светлее. Заново учимся любить! И еще – слышать Голос Вселенной.

- А почему тогда «звездных детей» часто бросают? Ну, в детские дома отдают? Или в роддоме оставляют?

- Каждый волен принять или не принять помощь, – вздохнула старушка. – И не всем дано выдержать рядом с собой чистый свет далекой звезды. Некоторым уже не помочь…

- Бабушка, миленькая, а мне, мне – дано?

- Тебе дано! – заулыбалась старушка. – Иначе бы ты ко мне просто не подошла.

- Да я не потому подошла, – объяснила Мамочка. – У меня просто есть колечко. Я из-за него могу слышать мысли других.

- Колечко? Что за колечко? – заинтересовалась старушка. – Покажешь мне?

- Конечно! Вот оно, – достала свою чудесную игрушку Мамочка. – Я его нашла, и начала слышать, что думают люди.

- Симпатичное, – сказала старушка, повертев колечко и примерив его на палец. – Только нет в нем никакой магической силы. Обычное оно. Даже не золотое.

- Но как же? Я же сама слышала Голоса! Или вы хотите сказать, что я сошла с ума? – растерялась Мамочка.

- Нет, деточка, вовсе ты не сошла с ума! Просто, находясь рядом со «звездным ребенком», сама немножечко становишься звездой. И тебе начинают открываться тайны Мироздания. Ты мне поверь! Уж я-то знаю! А колечко – ни при чем…

- Откуда вы все это знаете? – спросила пораженная Мамочка.

- Я тоже много лет приходила в этот парк со своим «звездным мальчиком». Я знаю.

- А… где он сейчас?

- Он покинул нас, девочка моя. Давно уже. Побыл на Земле, сколько могло выдержать несовершенное земное тело… Он выполнил свое задание – принес со звезд столько Любви, сколько смог, и вернулся. Теперь он дома. А я – здесь. Помогаю ему. Рассказываю другим то, что сумела понять сама. Жаль только, что мало успела…

- Вы помогаете людям вновь вспомнить, что они  – порождение звезд?

- Да, моя хорошая. И еще то, что они состоят из Любви.

Мамочка посмотрела на колечко, а потом на сидящую в коляске дочку. Такую отрешенную, такую беспомощную, такую родную… Глаза девочки были широко открыты, и она смотрела вверх. Наверное, она видела звезды. И внутри нее тоже были звезды. В ее маленьком тельце была упаковала бесценная посылка из самой настоящей, чистой, звездной любви – той самой, что послана из глубин Вселенной напомнить каждому, Кто Он Есть на Самом Деле.

«Я люблю тебя», – донесся до нее едва слышный голос, почти шепот. Может, она наконец смогла услышать свою дочь. А может, Вселенную.

- И я тебя, очень-очень! До неба! – ответила она. Может быть, дочери. А может быть, Вселенной.

 Автор: Эльфика

----------


## Саша Львов

Как я раньше, дурепа, не попала сюда?  Ириска, твой рассказ про деда и бабушку меня просто наповал... Моих уже нет, деда с 94-го, бабули с 2008, как мне их не хватает!!! Иногда аж выть хочется. Но я знаю, что они всё видят, я знаю, что они помогают. Бабуля ушла от нас летом 2008-го, а через несколько месяцев я узнала, что беременна. А до этого несколько лет ничего не получалось. И только я совершенно точно знаю, что это ЕЁ помощь!!! Спасибо, Иришка, за истории жизни, спасибо всем, каждому неслучайному человеку на этом форуме. Сижу читаю и понимаю, это пишут не просто знакомые, это пишут РОДНЫЕ люди!Здоровья вам всем и оптимизма не смотря ни на что! Знайте, что во Львове у вас есть друг! Всегда готова помочь!

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> А может ли быть молчаливое понимание?????????? Это мне всегда равнодушием кажется...


Иришка, тебе:

А молчание бывает разным
 Равнодушием и любовью.
 И весенним звенящим счастьем,
 И холодной осенней болью.

 Как ночные дожди суровым,
 Как зимою в реке вода.
 Можно друга обидеть словом
 И молчанием иногда…

 Но есть еще одно молчание-
 Понимание, воспоминание…
 И тогда оно все подскажет,
 Чистой радугой в сердце ляжет.

 Вот тогда, чтоб понять друг друга 
 Станут лишними вдруг слова.
 Все, о чем промолчали губы
 Выдают, говорят глаза…

 И ложатся в ладони тайны,
 Лёгким шорохом лепестков.
 Молчаливое понимание -
 Это выше красивых слов!

Сандр Романов. Источник

----------


## Окрыленная

« ….Её глаза превращают всё в пир, праздник.. Воздух, пропитанный запахом её дурманящих духов, заряженный атмосферой веселья и смеха.. Сплошной отдых.. Да, великий Шопенгауэр был прав, что только весёлость – наличная монета счастья.. Какая же она счастливая…Фейерверк положительных эмоций… Её душа излучает легкую торжественность, она парит над всеми - такая беззаботная, жизнерадостная.. Её счастье увеличивается оттого, что она делится им с другими… Музыка души её бесконечна…»
Я сняла туфли на шпильке, вечернее платье, небрежно вытащила линзы, смыла косметику. Сев и размяв уставшие ноги, улыбнулась.. Приятная усталость… Укрывшись теплым одеялом, быстро заснула.
«… Усталость, грусть… Страдание и боль всегда обязательны для ее глубокого сердца.. Каждодневная победа над обстоятельствами, несправедливостью, болезнью…Нервы жизни… мучительны, только их невозможно порезать для матери… в ней жива вера.. она сильная женщина, ей чуждо отчаянье, она верит, что СЫН победит страшный недуг, ведь там, где умирает надежда – возникает пустота… Чаша горечи не выпита до дна…Слезы…Но почему? Наверное, оттого, что обручи надежды с каждым разом начинают лопаться.. это молчаливый разговор материнского горя и бесконечной борьбы.. Кровь души хлыщет…»
Уложив спать неугомонного сына, я тяжело вздохнула, расправила плечи, заботливо докоснулась до его сухих губ, крепко зажала вздрагивающие ручки…Встала на колени и начала молиться.. Отчаянно, тихо, закрыв глаза.
« Искорки в её глазах, необычная легкость.. Она то задумчиво смотрит, то весело щебечет.. она в центре внимания.. Яркая, роковая женщина.. она всегда разная.. немного ветрена и неуловима.. Живет на вечном вдохе.. Выдохнуть могут немногие и всегда с каким-то отчаяньем, сумасшествием.. Сколько в ней винтиков, клапанов, пружинок.. Любовь так часто врывалась в ее сердце и также неожиданно уходила, разрывая на части.. Сейчас её сердце ликует от нового, только что зародившегося чувства..»
Тихо, чтобы никого не разбудить, пробираюсь в свою комнату: снимаю серьги, довольно расчесываю волосы, пропахшие запахом его одеколона.. Предчувствуя счастье, ложусь и укрываюсь теплым одеялом…Закрыв глаза, быстро засыпаю….
«.. Она всегда улыбается, искрится, когда ее благодарят.. ученики, родители, подруги, просто соседи и прохожие… Она обладает прекрасным даром природы – слушать и дарить добро.. безвозмездно.. пусть для кого-то это маленькие попытки, но ее сердце настолько огромно, что в нем поместится любая. Даже самая несчастная и невозможная история. Порыв души, который с каждым днем становится привычкой…»
Закрыв книгу и сняв очки, несколько раз покрутила ручку, написала какие-то душевные заметки, словно молнии ворвавшиеся в мозг… взглянула на фотографии на стене, волшебную карту желаний, потрогала любимого фарфорового слоника… и задумалась, снова пропуская через себя новую, но такую похожую историю любви N… « Всё у нее получится.. Не надо плакать, что всё закончилось, лучше улыбнуться, что это было»
«… Чудо, волшебство.. Желание изменить мир, себя.. Неизведанные пути к счастью, духовному.. Чудеса случаются.. важен только первый шаг.. Ведь шаг идущих вослед тверже, чем шаг ведущих…она видит это загадочное будущее, значит сможет им управлять.. Это только маленькое зернышко больших открытий.. Перед ней вся МАГИЯ жизни…»
Очнувшись от непонятного видения, я позвонила другу, чтобы сказать ему, что сегодня его ждет премия от начальства.. Корона за усердный труд…я закрыла глаза.. блики резвились безудержно..
Кто-то рядом сел на её кровать, погладил по черным, непослушным волосам.. «Что я еще смогу увидеть в твоих глазах, девочка моя? Целый мир…Мир для тебя..Мир любви и счастья! Мир, пропущенный через сито страданий, исканий, боли!» Он встал, задумчиво поправил свою редкую бородку, и тихо прошептал: « Спи, дитя моё!» - и ушел на небеса, смотреть в глаза ЕЁ жизни…Он-то знал, что глубже всего смотрят в сердца людей, только те глаза, которые больше всего плакали……

----------


## Абра Кадабра

Ирочка, огромное спасибо за твои рассказы!!!Читала на одном дыхании!!!Этот стих я написала 4 года назад, знаю, что тема называется "Проза", но мне почему-то хочется разместить его именно здесь.                                    *Через тысячу лет будет тот же закат, 
То же солнце в заоблачной бели, 
Через тысячу лет будет жить моя кровь, 
Капля крови моей, в чуждом теле.... 

Эта капля сквозь сотен и тысяч других, 
Ежедневно во внуке далеком скользя, 
Передаст сквозь года одно важное качество 
Безнадежный романтик, 
Такой же, как я.....*

----------

